# Brushed vs. Sandblasted case finish



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Wondering how others feel about Fortis discontinuing the Sandblasted finish (at least on the lower-end Flieger and Pilot Pro models)? New Pilot Pros are now brushed and the Fliegers will be switched over shortly. Did Fortis do this to save cost (I assume blasting is more expensive)? Or was it an issue of blasted watches looking bad after a few years wear?

Do you prefer one finish over the other? If you've owned both, which would you choose for a new watch? Is this a loss or no big deal?

I suspect the brushed finish wears better and is easier to restore, but the blasted finish seems more unique (and more utilitarian). I have seen the blasted finish but own only the brushed.


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't see how blasting is more expensive, you either pay a guy to stand and the polishing machine with a satin wheel on it or you pay a guy to stand at a blasting cabinet. Who knows, maybe they automate some of the finishing.

If you like a blasted finish many guys can do that, I blasted a watch once and didn't like it so I put the brushed finish back on.


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

All of mine are older and are blasted, which I prefer over brushed finishes. The blasted finish is more subdued and more military in appearance, and that is one of the reasons why I like Fortis watches. Brushed is more "fancy," and I hope Fortis doesn't take the example set by recent Rolex watches with their sissified shiny-edged hands and dial markers. The old Rolex dials looked so much better in their simplicity. However, the B-42's manage to pull it off (i.e., the brushed finish) with nary a sashay because of their massiveness and otherwise no-nonsense design.

For a real military look, I want to try the aluminum oxide (AlOx) beadblasting offered by Jack at IWW on my 34 mm Flieger. That finish is definitely not for metrosexuals (not that there's anything wrong with them).


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

I like a strong opinion.

How does the ALOx blasting differ from the Fortis blasting?

What is IWW?


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Gopher said:


> How does the ALOx blasting differ from the Fortis blasting?


Aluminum oxide leaves a flatter finish than the blasting Fortis does which is most likely glass beads.


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

IWW, or International Watch Works, has a website at http://internationalwatchworks.com/. There are some pictures of AlOx-blasted watches on that site; they have a very fine "sparkly" appearance in close-up. From a distance, they definitely are less reflective than ordinary beadblasted watches. I think the AlOx material is coarser, and the finish looks very military or industrial. A lot of people would consider it ugly, but it makes me drool.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm really upset over this! I had a Spacematic, and it had a Blasted finish to die for! That's what made it stand apart from all the other nice watches. No reflections blinding me in bright sunlight. 

Right now, you can still get the blasted finish on a couple of their models. Does anyone know if they are phasing out the Blasted finish for good, and these that still have the coveted matte finish are just old stock?

I'm about to drop (by far) the most money I've ever spent on a watch, but I really don't want to "send off" my new watch for blasting services. And to even chance pitting the crystal, or changing the depth rating if the x-tal has to come out for the blast. 

Ideally, it would have to be disassembled down to case and bracelet, and while the blasting is happening, there would be room for contaminating the movement with dust or foreign particles. 

The blasted finish on my spacematic was impervious to scratches, unlike any brushed or polished finish I've ever come in contact with, and I'm really hard on my watches. 

(side note: I think Doxas are the most susceptible to intense scratches. Every one I've ever seen, used, was horribly scratched up)

I don't mind spending a little more for the blasted finish, but it's only available on the titanium version of the official cosmonauts B-42 that I've got my eye on. It's a whole different watch though. The weight, the feeling, the "sound" it makes while handling it (jangling), the black crown, the price, and there's more print on the dial.

Did they ever make a B-42 Official Cosmonauts in Blasted STEEL? Perhaps an older model with the Tritium?


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Seikopath, if you ever have to send out a watch for blasting you have little to worry about as far as depth rating and contaminants getting into the watch while it is apart. Anyone who has done watch blasting knows how to work so these things don't happen. I've blasted a ton of Seikos, and a lot of other makes including a Fortis Pilot Pro, when you work in a clean environment, have the proper tools and take your time the results are always positive.


----------



## razer (Dec 26, 2008)

So a brushed look is a non-shiny look, which is the one I have (the cosmo day/date). And the blasted-look is even more so non-shiny, (ti cosmo), right?

Unless I've got it all messed up in my head.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

V8 said:


> Seikopath, if you ever have to send out a watch for blasting you have little to worry about as far as depth rating and contaminants getting into the watch while it is apart. Anyone who has done watch blasting knows how to work so these things don't happen. I've blasted a ton of Seikos, and a lot of other makes including a Fortis Pilot Pro, when you work in a clean environment, have the proper tools and take your time the results are always positive.


Thanks for that insight. So, YOU personally do it? I will consider the Steel Cosmonaut and weigh the differences with your services on top of the purchase price. I'm sending you a PM now, for details!


----------

